# audio quality of bahnsen's critique of frame?



## RamistThomist (May 28, 2007)

In these lectures on Frame's critique of Van Til, the folks at Covenant media say the audio quality is poor. Has anyone listened to these? Is it staticky or such? I am interested in what Bahnsen had to say.


----------

